# Stutzman 28" singletube wheels are in...



## Wheeled Relics (May 12, 2015)

Handmade by Noah Stutzman for 160$ 
Amazing value in this craftsmanship. 







Width and Geometry comparison...


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 12, 2015)




----------



## bricycle (May 12, 2015)

Noah Rocks!


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 12, 2015)

Anyone having any doubts about the quakity of Stuzman wheels are for a big surprise. Everyone likes original. I'm with hughemuseum and rest in leaving the rust in peace. I'm replacing a mismatched 32/40h set of damaged wood wheels with original hubs and Noah offers the perfect solution. Identical geometry, flawless finger joints, hole placement matches the originals. Its like wheels from the 1890's just shows up at my shop NOS!


----------



## bricycle (May 12, 2015)

Wheeled Relics said:


> Anyone having any doubts about the quakity of Stuzman wheels are for a big surprise. Everyone likes original. I'm with hughemuseum and rest in leaving the rust in peace. I'm replacing a mismatched 32/40h set of damaged wood wheels with original hubs and Noah offers the perfect solution. Identical geometry, flawless finger joints, hole placement matches the originals. Its like wheels from the 1890's just shows up at my shop NOS!




Someone might kindly mention to Noah to try to keep spoke holes between finger joints if possible, might not be aviodable with some hole patterns....


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 12, 2015)

I would probably want the spoke away from the finger joint as well, though I don't know just how much it would compromise the joint. Quality finger joints are very strong, but they have to be well executed and involve proper glue and prep. Tolerances usually need to be within a few couple thousands, often with properphenol-resorcinol, resorcinol, or melamine type adhesives.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 12, 2015)

I was so excited I looked over it! I'll inquire about this. What you're noticing is the counter sinking on the tireside surface of the spoke hole on the very edge of the finger joint of the 40hole wheel. On the inside surface the hole is not touching the joint, the centering _could_ be cosmetic, with the counter sinking barely touching the inside of the joint, but I will ask Noah.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 12, 2015)

*Flea Market Finger Joints*

Here is one I found at a flea market to compare Bricycles:





Looks like non-symmetrical spacing on this old wheel


----------



## bricycle (May 12, 2015)

Noah probably knows, as the 32 has them dead center!


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 12, 2015)

I'd be more worried if it was actually through the joint instead of just on the edge. It will vanish under tires when the wheels are built.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 12, 2015)

He said joint as strong or stronger than non joint. He said if problem let him know, but would not have drilled if he thought was issue


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 12, 2015)

The other thing to remember is that wheels stay under compression. The spokes and inward pressure of the tire will tend to drive the joint together rather than pull it apart. If it were mine, I'd lace it up and ride it certainly, at least based on these pictures.


----------



## toyman (May 14, 2015)

Is that $160 each or a pair?


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 14, 2015)

toyman said:


> Is that $160 each or a pair?




Per PAIR of single-tube hoops


----------



## toyman (May 14, 2015)

How do you get ahold of Noah?


----------



## Handyman (May 14, 2015)

*Stutzman Wheels*

Clinchers from Noah.................they are just gorgeous. Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## fordmike65 (May 14, 2015)

toyman said:


> How do you get ahold of Noah?




http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-WOOD-BI...CiSoSkYP6QrHCPY%2FHuQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## ccmerz (May 14, 2015)

Here is an example of my recently landed Stutzman wood rim in MAPLE with Aluminum insert for clincher  tire (chain tread 28"). It has a Colonial Maple stain (Minwax) applied to it and will further get a coating of Minwax Polyshades in Honey Maple and then two coats of Cica 1850 marine grade exterior varnish (soft Sheen) giving the rim a very tempered historical look.......
The quality of these rims exceeds anything I could have imagined!!

Here is the full contact information:  NOAH STUTZMAN, WHEEL WORKS

                                                     33656  County Road 12

                                                     Baltic, Ohio  USA

                                                     1-330-897-1391  Leave message


----------



## fordmike65 (May 14, 2015)

ccmerz said:


> View attachment 214226View attachment 214227
> 
> Here is an example of my recently landed Stutzman wood rim in MAPLE with Aluminum insert for clincher  tire (chain tread 28"). It has a Colonial Maple stain (Minwax) applied to it and will further get a coating of Minwax Polyshades in Honey Maple and then two coats of Cica 1850 marine grade exterior varnish (soft Sheen) giving the rim a very tempered historical look.......
> The quality of these rims exceeds anything I could have imagined!!
> ...




What tires are those???


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 14, 2015)

The level of excellence in this thread almost exceeds original.


----------



## willswares1220 (May 14, 2015)

Are the clincher rim hoops the same price as the regular style hoops? $160.00 pair?


----------



## Handyman (May 14, 2015)

Hi Willswares1220,

I believe the clincher wheels I bought with the metal inserts in Maple, were $125 each.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 14, 2015)

A set in maple with a dark red-brown stain would really look nice.


----------



## ccmerz (May 14, 2015)

Tire is marked BRITISH PRIMA and was on the front of my 30's Phillips bike.  Obscure example and the only one I have.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 14, 2015)

ccmerz said:


> Tire is marked BRITISH PRIMA and was on the front of my 30's Phillips bike.  Obscure example and the only one I have.




Dang it! Thought you had found a source for 700c clincher chain treads


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 15, 2015)

Found some useful information on varnish and finishes for these wheels.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...g-or-refinishing-wood-rims-Stutzman-or-others


----------

